# 2 years 10 months



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey Hana,

Those years with you were :groovy:eace:


Lyrics for Best Thing That Ever Happened to Me By Gladys Knight


 I've had my share of life's ups and downs
But fate's been kind, the downs have been few
I guess you could say that I've been lucky
Well, I guess you could say that it's all because of you


 [Chorus]
If anyone should ever write my life story
For whatever reason there might be
Oh, you'll be there between each line of pain and glory
Cause you're the best thing that ever happened to me
Ah, you're the best thing that ever happened to me


 Oh, there have been times when times were hard
But always somehow I made it, I made it through
Cause for every moment that I've spent hurting
There was a moment that I spent, ah, just loving you


 [Chorus]


 I know, you're the best thing, oh, that ever happened to me


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm sure Hana could sing those lyrics right back to you. I'm sure the love was a two way street.


Lynn & Traveler


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

*Thanks*

Life with a GSD is always better

I still have Lucky}: and she misses Hana too
And all the pictures I have of Lucky and Hana; Luck is always behind or to the side of Hana.

They had a great 2.5 years together


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Here's just for you and Hana...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lGrShe7t7c

Enjoy, though it brought tears to my eyes!

Susan


----------

